# Private cabin crew........



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all.......I'm hoping to relocate to Dubai soon & wondered if anyone could recommend any private airlines whom I could look up & send my cv too?? I'm ex private cabin crew & was sadly made redundant 3 years ago. I have lots of experience, government flights, football clubs, pop stars & many other adhoc charters. Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## callmemaybe (Jan 21, 2014)

Willow7 said:


> Hi all.......I'm hoping to relocate to Dubai soon & wondered if anyone could recommend any private airlines whom I could look up & send my cv too?? I'm ex private cabin crew & was sadly made redundant 3 years ago. I have lots of experience, government flights, football clubs, pop stars & many other adhoc charters. Any info would be much appreciated


maybe you should try emirates airlines, etc. you cna find a lot in google


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

callmemaybe said:


> maybe you should try emirates airlines, etc. you cna find a lot in google


did you read the question?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

From what I know, cabin crew for private flights are often headhunted.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Possibly Royal Jet Abu Dhabi or Gamma Aviation Sharjah may have openings.


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Possibly Royal Jet Abu Dhabi or Gamma Aviation Sharjah may have openings.


Thank you I'll look into those!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Possibly Royal Jet Abu Dhabi or Gamma Aviation Sharjah may have openings.


Try Empire too.


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Worth giving a try: United Aviation Services, Jetex Aero, Jet Aviation and ANA or TAG Aviation (i forgot which one is registered in the UAE - Ana or TAG...)
Cheers.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Also Presidential Flight in Abu Dhabi. The majority of crew for these private airlines are ex-Emirates/Etihad crew.


----------



## Willow7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Fabulous!! Thanks for info guys 😃


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Could try Netjets, not sure if they have an office here though but I think do/did fly here.


----------

